# 1 and 2 year old Kubota M7040 's already have fading paint



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

My 2009 Kubota M7040 started fading paint last season (2010) after the winter was over. It wasn't that bad, but now has got real bad. Even the hood is starting to a little bit.

And to top it off, my newer one, 2010 model, which I bought in July 2010 is starting to slightly as well.

Do you guys think this could be something I could get dealt with by Kubota? I know my 2009 is out of warranty, and to tell you the truth I'm not sure about the 2010. But if the paint started fading off my truck in a year, I'd be at the dealer.

I suppose I want to get some input about this and what to do before I approach the dealer.

Here are a few pics of one of the bad areas..


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Are they stored indoors or outdoors during the summer?

I know we sell boat trailers with gelcoat color on the fenders and when they sit in the storage lot after being sold for a year or two they fade out as well.

Do you keep a good coat of wax on them 2-3 times a summer?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

erkoehler;1308675 said:


> Are they stored indoors or outdoors during the summer?
> 
> I know we sell boat trailers with gelcoat color on the fenders and when they sit in the storage lot after being sold for a year or two they fade out as well.
> 
> Do you keep a good coat of wax on them 2-3 times a summer?


We have 2004 John Deere's and I have a hard time telling them apart from the new ones and they've never been waxed. Our old red tractors had to be waxed every year and the paint still faded. Our telehandler had quite a few panels replaced as they looked like Collins Kubota. The new panels faded a year later and it now needs to be repainted. Must have something to do how they prep the plastic because all the metal is still really shiny.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

is it just oxidized ?

try rubbing a section what happens. do you get color on your rag?
Try rubbing it even with a damp cloth, if it starts to burn off the oxidization then you just have some elbow grease to invest. 

I actually tried fluid film on a rag and rubbed the bumper caps on all my trucks and they turned out well. 

If you can polish off the oxidization then a good wax will help protect it after
Even a liquid clay bar application. If you can get your hands on some liquid glass, 
that is the best polish I have ever had.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

My Kubotas are all faded. Must be why they're so cheap.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bullfrog spf50 sunscreen. You ca coat it like it is a car wax. Protects from UVs stops fading. Use it to keep red boats from turning pink and purple in the slip, plastic trim from fading, many other uses. they use the same thing for human UV protection as they use in paints and plastic for the same protections. Do it every 6 months alone once a year if you treat it to a coat of good wax afterward.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

we have the same year kubota m7040, and it is doing the same thing. it also has surface rust on the hood. kubota must have thrown a cheap paint job on them that year. it is still an amazing tractor. i am having 1 issue with ours. almost weekly, i have to fluid film all the linkage for the 4 wheel drive shifter, and the gear selection shifter. otherwise, it won't shift at all. i have had it back to my dealer, and fluid film was their only suggestion. just doesn't seem right. it only takes a few minutes and $1.00 worth of fluid film. but the frequency is what gets me. this kubota is a workhorse. guys fight over who gets to bush hog in the thing (air conditioning and radio). and we outfitted the thing with a blizzard plow (mounted to the frame) and an ebling 16' back drag blade. i swear i should buy 5 more of these and sell about 20 trucks. tractors are a lot more dependable than people!!!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

grsp;1308821 said:


> we have the same year kubota m7040, and it is doing the same thing. it also has surface rust on the hood. kubota must have thrown a cheap paint job on them that year. it is still an amazing tractor. i am having 1 issue with ours. almost weekly, i have to fluid film all the linkage for the 4 wheel drive shifter, and the gear selection shifter. otherwise, it won't shift at all. i have had it back to my dealer, and fluid film was their only suggestion. just doesn't seem right. it only takes a few minutes and $1.00 worth of fluid film. but the frequency is what gets me. this kubota is a workhorse. guys fight over who gets to bush hog in the thing (air conditioning and radio). and we outfitted the thing with a blizzard plow (mounted to the frame) and an ebling 16' back drag blade. i swear i should buy 5 more of these and sell about 20 trucks. tractors are a lot more dependable than people!!!!!!


I'm very happy with mine as well, besides this paint issue. I will most likely end up buying new color matched paint and just doing it over myself. I'm thinking of taking the hood stickers off anyways so I can add some large company logos. I'll still talk to the dealer about it, but I'm not so sure I'd trust a equipment dealers paint skills on my machine.

Did you buy the frame mount for the plow, or did you build it? I'm interested in possibly doing this to one of my machines.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Give this a shot http://www.dakotashine.com/ I know a guy who did his entire fleet in it and it came out great.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Red is the worst color for fading, on the other hand it is also the worst color for covering meaning you get a heavier coat of paint vs a better covering color.
Sun (UV) is brutal on any painted surface.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

we bought the mount from ebling. already had the plow. it is definitely built to last.


----------

